# Should i take them?



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

I guys, my friend is overflowing with chickens again so i decided i may take 3 from her because my flock needs expanding  ill post some picks she sent me of them. Her two bantams had them together and the mom had fuzzy feet like they do. I am only going to take them if they are hens, because i only want one rooster because they will most likely fight. My question is: do they look like roos? I dont think so, but would love to hear peoples thoughts. Also, do they look like a specific breed? Probably just mixed bantams im assuming. They are also 4 1/2 weeks or 5.

Here are some pics:


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry they didnt send again!


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Look like girls to me, but it's hard to tell until they get a bit older.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Pullets!  Very pretty.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm jealous! Those are adorable little girls!


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha, thanks guys! Now i just have to plan a date to pick em up! Ill keep you guys updated?


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

P.S. they are in the ugly stage right now my friend said so ill post pics of when they get prettier !


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Actually, I think this is the cutest stage! XD


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha, really? I find this to be the "awkward" stage where they are feathered, but just barely have enough feathers to cover their body, making them look skinny and weird haha. Why do you like them in this stage? Any particular reason?


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

They look like they're in that "awkward teenage" stage, and they're changing from chicks to adults! I don't know, they're just so cute in that stage! Plus, this is the youngest age that you can tell the genders!


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes that is a very good point, my favorite part is seeing what color egg they lay!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Courage said:


> They look like they're in that "awkward teenage" stage, and they're changing from chicks to adults! I don't know, they're just so cute in that stage! Plus, this is the youngest age that you can tell the genders!


I remember when my girls were in this awkward teenage pinfeathery stage. So homely...


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I think the two in the bottom pic are roos... I could be wrong, but...


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha, i know they really do look......interesting  the thing that bugs me is their crowns at that age


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

crowns??....


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

The things on top of their heads...


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Also, i want to train my chicken (i have no life) because i love them and love doing things with them. There is an awesome website i am going to try but any suggestions would help!


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

They're called combs, not crowns... XD


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

I could have sweared that you can use crown. No, i am pretty sure it can be called both? Maybe its just a more uncommon way? I have heard it before on thus forum i though, correct me if i am wrong?


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

I think that you can use the term crown, but it's proper name is comb (maybe it's more commonly called crown in other countries). Then of course are the 9 different types of combs... Single, Carnation or King's (Single with side sprigs - not really an official comb type, but is the standard for the Penedesenca, not an officially recognized breed), Pea, Rose (spiked and non-spiked), Walnut, Cushion, Strawberry, V-Shaped, and Buttercup.

Wow, did I give too much info again? I tend to do that when I am teaching people things... XD


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha, no! I love learning things when people take the time to explain them. I think my roo used to have a double crown and it was weird looking, was like a big red blob on the top of his head


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

What breed was he?


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

I am pretty sure a golden laced wyandotte (bantam) he was my favorite little roo. Let you pick him up and hold him on his back like a baby, he always coo'd when i held him


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

A Wyandotte has a Rose comb. My chickens are bantam Wyandottes. XD


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh, haha was not aware there was so many different types of crowns (i mean combs ) although i am not sure it was a wyandotte because it was just under the mixed bantam breeds. I will try and post a picture of him.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok, google the rose comb and see if it matches.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh wow! He did NOT have a double crown! My friend lied to me, but yes i think it must have been a rose comb it just didnt have the point in the back of it


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

A double comb's real name is the buttercup comb. The only breed that has that type of comb is the Sicilian Buttercup. Once again, google it! XD


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, i did google it whih why i was so shocked! But i think they are pretty cool looking and may try and get some next time


----------

